
Strapped Pension Funds, and the Hefty Investment Fees They Pay - chollida1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/12/business/gretchen-morgenson-pension-funds-fees.html
======
rbcgerard
I just stop reading when reporters compare hedge fund or private equity gains
in a single year to the S&P 500, or categorize either of those investments as
high risk...

